# IVF - Bleeding after sex



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,
I'm day 14 of d/r, and I have had my period, it ended yesterday. 
TMI but this am there was slight brown spotting this am, but nothing since.
I made love to hubby earlier on this evening, then had dinner and watched a movie.
Just been to the toilet and noticed when I wiped bright red blood.
Just wondering if this has something to do with d/r and if this is normal?
I've not had bleeding like this before, and I'm not in any pain.
I do feel very bloated though- but I have felt like that for a few days now.

Marie xx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not a nurse but have had a similar experience, I explained this when I went for my scan and the result showed a small polyp in the womb, this was removed easily under a general anasthetic.

Give your clinic a call to save you worrying.

Good luck with your next tx
xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Marie
I'm not a nurse either but I've had the same thing after sex when af had just finished.
My nurse told me that sometimes sex just after af can sort of "sweep" things out a bit (sounds gross sorry) and that it could just be that dh has moved some of the blood down.
The only real worry I was told, was if it was between cycles as post coital bleeding can be a concern, meaning cervix erosion or high vaginal thrush maybe.
If it continues I'd ask to speak to a nurse, to put your mind at rest, sure it's all ok hon.
Take care
Angel
XX


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Marielou

I had exactly the same too at the same time during downregging just after af that I noticed some fresh red blood just after sex.

When I went for my scan 2 days later to start stimming they spotted the new blood and just advised to hold back a few days before stimming - it was as if I had had a second period. (which I have never had before and have always been v. regular)

So my theory is...either the sex caused my period to start again, or it was a coincidence and perhaps it was just taking longer for the period to finish due to the downregging drugs?

Hope this helps and puts your mind at rest that there is probably nothing to worry about.

Wendyx


----------

